# Stahltreffen 2013 12.-13. Oktober



## Laktathunter (27. August 2013)

Hallo Freunde der Stahllegierungen,
  wir haben vor kurzem eine Umfrage bezüglich einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt gestartet. Als Termin hat sich nun der 12-13 Oktober gefunden, als Treffpunkt Lörrach / Basel. Ich persönlich habe nun eine Tour mit Startpunkt Steinen (ca 5Km von Lörrach) zusammengestellt. 
  Strecke  60KM / 1200HM

  Ich werde demnächst mal Bilder von der Strecke machen und einstellen, vielleicht bekommt dann noch jemand Lust.

  Bitte einfach hier Posten wer kommt und wer meine Hilfe bei organisatorischem Kram wie Reservierungen, Autotransfer, Restaurants usw. benötigt.


Eines unserer Ziele, die Hohe Möhr


----------



## mhoffi (27. August 2013)

Ich möchte gern hin und freue mich, wenn von Oberbayern, Rosenheim, München oder Umgebung 'n paar Leut zusammen kommen zwecks Anreiseoptimierung.

Und danke für die Orga, Daniel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2013)

Hallo
Habe gerade das datum gesehen
da werde ich wohl noch in frankreich am roc d'azur sein...grrr

Und mein arm muss auch noch seine leidensezeit hinter sich bringen.

ansonsten wäre ich kurzfristig sicher dabei, da ich ja nicht weit habe nach lörrach/basel.

und bis dann hätte ich sicher auch zwei steel räder zur auswahl

ich hoffe dass sich da einige einhängen und nach lörrach/basel pilgern.


----------



## Laktathunter (27. August 2013)

..dann holen wir 2 das mal nach oder machen im Frühjahr gleich damit weiter...


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2013)

na klar doch. für kein problem
ist ja nicht die welt auseinander.
Daniel77 glaub ich kommt auch aus der nähe von basel. 
Da könnte man mal sponti durchführen


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2013)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> ... Ich persönlich habe nun eine Tour mit Startpunkt Steinen (ca 5Km von Lörrach) zusammengestellt.
> Strecke  60KM / 1200HM...


klingt gut 
kommen alle geschaltet? bin noch unschlüssig...


----------



## Laktathunter (27. August 2013)

... wenn möglich, komme bitte geschaltet


----------



## Laktathunter (28. August 2013)




----------



## Laktathunter (28. August 2013)

Bevor wir zu Hohen Möhr aufsteigen werden wir auf Trails, die Stadt Zell (aufm Bild) passieren.

*@Jens und Roman*

*wärt Ihr definitiv dabei wenn wir den Termin um 1 Woche schieben?*


----------



## daniel77 (28. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na klar doch. für kein problem
> ist ja nicht die welt auseinander.
> Daniel77 glaub ich kommt auch aus der nähe von basel.
> Da könnte man mal sponti durchführen



Ganz genau, wohne in Basel....  

bin für ein Spontantreffen gerne zu haben und zeig euch z.B. mal die Trails am Basler Hausberg, dem Gempen. Die BMC-Cup Strecke startet direkt vor meiner Haustür. Zum Stahltreffen bin ich mit meinen Platikbombern wahrscheinlich nicht zugelassen


----------



## Laktathunter (29. August 2013)

*Update*

*Terminverschiebung auf den19.10-20.10.2013*

dies ermöglicht das Beisein vom Onkel, zugesagt haben bisher

a.nienie
mhoffi
Herrundmeister
(esseesse) Spontanentscheid

...ich komm glaub auch.


Holzmichl und Scatronic melden sich noch. Eventuell kommt noch nen Kumpel von mir mit.

d.h. 4-8 Pers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (29. August 2013)

Servus

erstmal voll Respekt, dass das Treffen organisiert wird 

Wäre gern gekommen, der Termin ist aber komplett belegt bei mir. Wünsch euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter. 2014 dann wieder 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2013)

herrundmeister sollte auch dabei sein, meine ich.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. August 2013)

hatte sich bis jetzt nicht gemeldet, aber natürlich gerne.


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2013)

ja, der arbeitet hart + entbehrungsreich.
hab ihm nochmal die mail mit dem thread link gemailt.


----------



## herrundmeister (29. August 2013)

ich hab Familie und nen Job 

Bin aber gerne dabei


----------



## Laktathunter (29. August 2013)

Weltklasse, wenn wir annähernd 10 Pers sind, wäre es schon fats nen Event 

An welchem Tag wollt Ihr anreisen, biken, abreisen? Würde dann eventuell Restaurant für gemeinsames Abendessen, Billiardcafe usw... reserveiren und entsprechend schönes Wetter buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. August 2013)

Also, da könnte ich echt dann auch dabei sein
Habe mir das Datum also ebenfalls reserviert. Hoffe, dass es bis dann mit dem arm geht. Muss halt dann bisschen langsam machen aber für euch wird's schon reichen


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

Gibts was neues??? Wieviele wären wir den  ca??? 
Denke mein neues wird dann bis zum treffen ned feddich...


----------



## Laktathunter (1. September 2013)

Nix neues Jens, wäre aber schön wenn ihr mal auf den Post NR 17 antworten könntet, dann könnte ich etwas planen.


----------



## mhoffi (2. September 2013)

Anreise voraussichtlich Freitag Abend/Nacht.


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2013)

anreise vermutlich freitag abend/nacht...


----------



## Laktathunter (2. September 2013)

*Gut dann setze ich die Tour mal für Samstag 10 Uhr an? *


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2013)

na ich könnte auch freitag abend oder auch samstag morgen früh da sein.
Fahrzeit für mich sinds ja bis lörrach 11/2h...

ich sach jetzt mal freitag abend...

samstag ne schöne tour eventuell am so noch was kleines und später nachmittag wieder wech...


----------



## Laktathunter (2. September 2013)

Eröffnung der Tour mit nem 5er Serpentinentrail zum Warmdriften.


----------



## Laktathunter (3. September 2013)

*Stahltreffen*

*Datum 19.10.2013*
*Startzeit 10.00 Uhr*
*Treffpunkt Steinen/Bahnhof (79585)*
*Tour ca 60Km 1300Hm*
*Anfahrt via Zug bis Bahnhof Basel, dann weiter Richtung Zell im Wiesental.*
*Anfahrt via Auto Autobahn A5 Richtung Basel, A98 Richtung Lörrach Ausfahrt Lörrach, wechsel auf die Bundesstraße Richtung Steinen*


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (3. September 2013)

Ich bin heute mal die halbe Strecke abgefahren und hab einig e Impressionen gesammelt. Hoffe es macht Euch an..


----------



## Laktathunter (3. September 2013)




----------



## Laktathunter (3. September 2013)




----------



## zoomer (3. September 2013)

Schaut aber sehr sympathisch aus.
Vielleicht liegt's auch an der Anwesenheit deines Rades ...


----------



## mhoffi (4. September 2013)

- gefällt!


----------



## Laktathunter (4. September 2013)

hoffentlch passt das Wetter und Euch gefällt die Strecke einigermaßen.


----------



## a.nienie (4. September 2013)

sieht doch geschmeidig aus.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2013)

Meine sensationelle Frau hat sich bereit erklärt, uns nen Brunch bei uns zu Hause vor der Tour zu richten. Ihr seit also alle eingeladen mit anschließender Fotosession bei mi rim Garten.


----------



## mhoffi (6. September 2013)

Ein dreifach "Hoch!" auf diese sensationelle Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (6. September 2013)

Hi, 

ist wahrscheinlich eine vom Organisator eingefädelte List um das Leistungsgewicht der Mitfahrer zu verschlechtern 

Viel Spaß euch allen 
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2013)

klingt ganz so


----------



## onkel_doc (9. September 2013)

sauber...


----------



## Laktathunter (10. September 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist wahrscheinlich eine vom Organisator eingefädelte List um das Leistungsgewicht der Mitfahrer zu verschlechtern
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich gar net nötig, selbst wenn die alle schneller sind wie ich...............sie kennen den Weg nicht


----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2013)

Bin heute für Euch mal den 2. Streckenteil abgefahren, hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2013)




----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

super Fotos

leider muss ich ende der ferien nochmals unters messer...nein es ist nicht der Ellenbogen. habe da noch nen Problem an meinem gesäss, das ich noch wegmachen lassen muss bevor ich wieder mit arbeiten beginne.

es ist echt zum heulen und kackt mich echt an. konnte den Termin leider nicht anders legen. meine Ärztin und operatörin hat nix anderes gefunden wie der 15.okt.

danach ist sicher 5 tage mal nix mit speedneedle.
das seuchenjahr geht also weiter.

sorry echt. ich wäre sofort dabei gewesen. 
werde das ganze aber trotzdem gerne verfolgen. 

ein zweites treffen wird es hoffentlich dann geben. dann könnte ich es ja organisieren...

grüsse an euch jungs...
der defekte onkel...


habe gerade nochmals gerechnet...ich behalte mir vor je nach befinden kurzfristig aufzutauchen...5 tage könnte gerade hinhaun. würde aber dann sa kommen und am abend zurück...

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2013)

Die Gesundheit ist am wichtigsten Jens, nur so können wir diese Hobby ausleben. Bekommst auch extra nen Spiegelei von mir zum Brunch gebraten falls du es doch schaffst.

Gute Besserung


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

danke dir. ich möchte einfach ned zu denen gehören die immer zusagen und dann wie viele immer noch absagen...ich weiss wie das ist, wenn man etwas organisiert und dann die leute feuer und flamme sind und später doch wieder absagen und einige nen tag vorher.

an mir solls nicht liegen.
da muss ich dir aber recht geben. die Gesundheit geht natürlich vor. ich köönt ja auch nur mein steelecht mitbringrn zur Anschauung...


----------



## Laktathunter (24. September 2013)

*Ruhig dieLage hier, wie st die Stimmung bei Euch. Immer noch moiviert zum Kommen? Noch 3,5 Wochen, weiß jeder wann er Kommt, wo er schläft usw... Lasst mal was hören...*


----------



## sanderson-life (24. September 2013)

Mahlzeit an die Stahlfahrer,

auf der schönen Hochalb gibds auch zwei potentielle Teilnehmer (panzer-oddo und meiner einer) am Treffen der altertümlichen Technik...

Das ist aber noch - wie es im Business-Sprech heißen würde - in Abstimmung 

Sobald ne Entscheidung ansteht wird das hier kommuniziert.
Wenn's klappt: die Anreise wäre dann am Samstag morgen, Übernachtungsmöglichkeit brauchen wir keine.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Laktathunter (24. September 2013)

Bitte gebt einfach Becheid wegen dem Brunch bei uns zu Hause


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2013)

ssag nochmal wann der brunch sein soll bitte??
Treffpunkt hast du ja mal 1000 Uhr beim Bahnhof geschrieben...

geht gut soweit. bin immer noch kurzfristig dabei...bin ja am km abspuhlen, damit ich mit euch rennmäusen mithalten kann...


----------



## Laktathunter (24. September 2013)

Brunch wäre so irgendwie von 9-11 Tour dann ca 4 Std. Also wi rmüssen net brunchen, könne auch direkt um 10 Los, ich richte mich nach der Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2013)

stehe gerade vor der entscheidung kandel uphill rennen oder stahltreffen. tendiere zum stahltreffen.


----------



## Laktathunter (25. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stehe gerade vor der entscheidung kandel uphill rennen oder stahltreffen. tendiere zum stahltreffen.


 

gute Entscheidung


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2013)

Klar stahltreffen. Hei keine umentscheidungen wegen einem Waldwiesen rennen...

Wenn man was zusagt dann steht man dazu. AuÃer man ist so wie ich die ganze zeit auf dem op tischð


----------



## Laktathunter (26. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Klar stahltreffen. Hei keine umentscheidungen wegen einem Waldwiesen rennen...
> 
> Wenn man was zusagt dann steht man dazu. AuÃer man ist so wie ich die ganze zeit auf dem op tischð


 

Also ich rechne immernoch mit ner schnelle Genesung und somit auch mit Dir, Jens.


----------



## herrundmeister (26. September 2013)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> gute Entscheidung



nur um da nochmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen:

Kandel Bike Cup ist am 12. Okt 

und das Stahltreffen entgegen dem Titel am 19. 20. Okt. - richtig?


----------



## Laktathunter (26. September 2013)

Ja ist am 19 Okt, konnte leider den Frednamen nicht mehr ändern.

*Treffen am 19.10.2013*


----------



## esseesse (26. September 2013)

Bin raus. Viel spass den teilnehmern.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2013)

*Anmeldung Stahltreffen am 19.10.2013*


*Hallo zusammen,*

*um diese Treffen besser planen zu können, möchte ich Euch bitten, Euch bis zum 10.10.2013 anzumelden.*

*Die Anmeldung bitte via Email an [email protected]*

*Bitte sagt ob ihr am Brunch teilnehmen möchtet.*

*Zeitplan*

*Brunch 9.00-10.30*
*Abfahrt zum Startpunkt Bahnhof, Steinen 10.30-10.45*
*Fotoshooting 10.45-11.00*

*Biketour*
*Gemeinsames Essen im Restaurant (Bitte anmelden wegen Tischres.)*


*Gruß*

*Daniel*


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Oktober 2013)

*Hey Jungs wo´bleibt Ihr?*

*Erst eine offizielle Anmeldung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Oktober 2013)

ich sach mal ich bin dabei...


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Oktober 2013)

Das ist toll Jens, bitte noch offiziell melden wie in Post 61.

Freu ich mich auf die Toblerone


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Oktober 2013)

von a.nienie und mir haste auch ne Zusage per Mail


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Oktober 2013)

Top, sind wir schon 5,

Jens udn Mhoffi haben auch zugesagt


----------



## mhoffi (3. Oktober 2013)

2033 - bei der 20sten Auflage werden dann alle sagen: "Mensch, wisst ihr noch, fünf waren wir beim ersten Steelmeeting!" - 5 ist doch ne gute Zahl


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Oktober 2013)

mhoffi schrieb:


> 2033 - bei der 20sten Auflage werden dann alle sagen: "Mensch, wisst ihr noch, fünf waren wir beim ersten Steelmeeting!" - 5 ist doch ne gute Zahl



besser wie keiner

vielleicht klingt sich noch jemand ein..., 2stehen noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn wir mal so gross sind wie das roc d'azurð
Pder wie zb sis...âï¸


----------



## mhoffi (10. Oktober 2013)

N'abend!

Das Steelmeeting rückt näher!!! Auch wenn ich bei Regen und 4° momentan allen Optimismus zusammen nehmen muss ... aber die Gegend um Basel soll ja wettertechnisch recht verwöhnt sein.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es interessiert, aber ich habe ein Projekt liegen, fast nackt und noch völlig im Anfang, welches schon mal im Forum zu bewundern war. Wenn es jemand live sehen mag, bring ich es mit.





Gute Nacht, neunmal werden wir noch wach


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Oktober 2013)

Was ist das für ne Frage, mitbringen bitte


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Oktober 2013)

Gar nix mehr los hier,

anbei das Wetter bei uns, hoffe es hat noch jemand lust nächstes WE. und das Wetter passt. Wie ist die Stimmung?


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2013)

Wird werden, oder. Gibt's dann schon schnee?


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Oktober 2013)

Haben ja wärmer für nächste Woche gesagt, kommen aber nicht über 1000 MüM.
Das Sobre kommt gerade aus der Waschanlage...


----------



## mhoffi (15. Oktober 2013)

Wisst ihr, was mir zu denken gibt?

Normalerweise wird ja vor solchen Veranstaltungen immer tief gestapelt: "... kaum auf dem Rad gesessen ...", " ... sowieso grad nicht gut drauf ... ", " ... gerade erst diese und jene Verletzung auskuriert ... " usw.

Und hier? N I X ! ! !  Was seid denn ihr für Maschinen???

Deswegen fang ich jetzt mal an: gestern noch kleine Abendrunde ... und völlig im A... Heut Schnupfen, jetzt hab ich mir doch noch was eingefangen. Aber keine Bange, wird schon.

Und leider hab ich meine Avid vorne gecrasht - keine Ahnung, Druckpunkt sofort da und total hart, fast keine Hebelbewegung möglich, aber Bremswirkung nahe Null. Hatte aber gestern abend keine Lust mehr, müde, kalt, Hunger. Bin gespannt, was das wohl ist.

PS: auf das Sobre in live freu ich mich!


----------



## sanderson-life (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

diesen Steilpass nehm ich gerne auf 

irgendwie bin ich dieses Jahr kaum Kilometer gefahren  außerdem komm ich grad ausm 2-wöchigen, fahrradfreien Urlaub  und bin dementsprechend nicht gut drauf (was das Radeln betrifft).
Da will ich dann nicht den Bremser spielen und den anderen "Maschinen" den Spaß verderben 

im Ernst: bei den beiden (angekündigten) Hochalb-Stahlross-Kandidaten wirds leider nix... 
ich wünsch euch defekt- und sturzfreies Radeln und gute Fotobedingungen am Samstag!

Heiko


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin wirklich seit letzter Woche erkältet. Aber ist mir sowieso egal wenn alle schneller sind, Ihr kennt ja den Weg nicht


----------



## mhoffi (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich sagte tiefstapeln, nicht abmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (16. Oktober 2013)

*Wetter für Samstag*

*Sonnig 19-22 Grad*
*Regenrisiko 10%*

*9.00-10.30 Brunch*
*10.30-10.45 Fotos*
*10.45-11.00 Vorbereitung*
*11.00 Abfahrt bei mir zu Hause= Treffpunkt für Alle (Adresse wird zugeschickt)*
*16.00 Uhr gemeinsames Essen im Restaurant*


*gemeldet*

*Onkel (Brunch)*
*mhoffi (Brunch)*
*a.ninie*
*herundmeister*
*...ich*

hoffe es wird gut, falls ich jemanden vergessen habe (auf der Liste oder für denBrunch) einfach melden.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2013)

so. habe SA einen termin in mainz, kann also nicht in den widlen süden fahren. 

wie die zehn kleinen negerlein...


----------



## herrundmeister (16. Oktober 2013)

Na das wird ja übersichtlich, bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2013)

Hei Jungs ihr redet da von schnupfen und wenig km...ich Hab gerade ne auspuffrevision an meinem ar*** hinter mir und möchte unbedingt am sa teilnehmen.

Bin auf den Sa gespannt und freue mich wie sau.
Heute aus der Klinik raus und im Moment ist nicht an einen Sattel an meinem hinter zu denken. Mal schaun wies bis Freitag Abend geht.
Ansonsten bin noch immer dabei. Das möchte ich mir ned entgehen lassen. 
Hoffe nun, dass sonst niemand mehr absagt. Würde ich echt schade finden...auch für den Organisator.

Also, wer noch kommen möchte meldet euch bei Daniel und die anderen haben absageverbot.

Greens Onkel...


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Oktober 2013)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Na das wird ja übersichtlich, bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk-4


 

Ja ist Schade, dass von den ursprünglichen 8 Interessenten noch 2,5 dabei sind (Sorry Onkel)

...aber dann ist schon nicht so viel los auf dne Trails

WTF, ich muss ja die Strecke nochmal abfahren, hab bei der letzten Tour nicht mehr alle Trails gefunden


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Oktober 2013)

Für Morgen 22 Grad bei uns gesagt mit Sonneschein,

wird geil 

ig freu mir!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jungs

heute nachmittag gibt's ne Testfahrt. wenn die positiv verläuft bin ich dabei.

melde mich heute abend noch.

gruzzzzzzzzz Jensoooooo


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Oktober 2013)

bin morgen dabei...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Oktober 2013)

Fotos vom treffen gibt's hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=657475

geil wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

